# Shameless ad - Bike rental business kaput, need to move gear



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

The bike rental business has been interesting, but not viable. So...I am unloading all the rental equipment. From the link below, look in "Online Store" under the Blowouts and Demo category. There are (really nice) bikes, wheelsets, helmets, etc. Call if you are interested in something in particular you don't see l...isted. I have a bunch of pedals, saddles that I want to clear out as well. 

No warranty, all sales final & as-is.

http://clients.mindbodyonline.com/ws.asp?studioid=5570&stype=-9&sTG=2&sView=week&sTrn=100000001 

There will be some more stuff to follow as I wrap up the last few rentals and get the website updated. I'm also selling off some of the shop infrastructure that was needed to keep the rental fleet in shape, so if you need small parts, or a workstand, let me know. 

Cheers,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sorry to hear that man.

Hey everyone. Karl is the best!!!!! Support this sale and get a screamin deal.

fc


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Karl - dont sell my Time RXS pedals I loaned you! ;o)

I will come pick them up next week.
-Shane


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

some nice stuff you have
sorry to hear and good luck.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

What hours can we drop by this week?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll try to update the site daily with my hours, but for now, I'll be around today noon - 4, I usually try to take Monday off. I keep later hours later in the week and I will be open this Saturday the 18th as well. 

No worries Shane, your pedals are safe


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I posted a Word doc with a list of the demo/rental gear that I am trying to unload. 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/cleanout.doc 

All the new stock in the store is 25% off as well.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

kretzel said:


> I'll try to update the site daily with my hours, but for now, I'll be around today noon - 4, I usually try to take Monday off. I keep later hours later in the week and I will be open this Saturday the 18th as well.
> 
> No worries Shane, your pedals are safe


Sorry Karl - that joke was in poor taste. You did a GREAT job with my pedal fitment and I have recommended 3 other people to come visit you. I hope that things pick up for you soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What's the next move kretzel? Bike industry or not?

fc


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

francois said:


> What's the next move kretzel? Bike industry or not?
> 
> fc


lol...no effin' way. Back to the tech industry. I need a job that pays enough that I can afford to buy what I've been selling the last 3 years  And pay for college...

There's a slim chance I'll keep the fit studio alive as a side gig, it's the most profitable part of the business. We'll see. 

Not to worry Shane, I took no offense - it's cool.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

A big thanks Kretzel!!!

Arione arrived today. It's pristine new and gorgeous, and will go perfect on the Curtlo. Thanks for the great deal and quick ship.

Thinking I'd like to take those pedals off your hands if you still have them...the only other ones I found I'm really interested in are $250! Eff that.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Sorry to hear!*

What a bummer! Though I am still pissed at you and Thien for not telling me that SHE was coming in for a video shoot right after we dropped off the 808s! 
But thanks also for loaning us the 808's for the test.

Best of luck to you!


----------

